# Cheesy Hashbrown Casserole w/Qview



## goobzilla

This one's a winner!

2 lbs frozen shredded hashbrowns thawed
1 can cream of chicken soup
8 oz shredded cheddar
1 cup sour cream
1/2 stick butter melted
diced onion, salt & pepper to taste.

Mix it all up and spread in 13x9 pan. Cook 1 hour @ 350 or 40-45 mins @ 400. Enjoy!


----------



## 3montes

I just did something very similar. I added frozen mixed veggies and a can of white meat chicken. Excellent!!


----------



## capt dan

Thanks for the recipe, I will be trying that, ribs look  good too!


----------



## smokeys my pet

I have done this a long time ago and you just reminded me about it..... Thanks for the refresher!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Oh yea by the way it looks great also, good lookin ribs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## policecom

That looks awesome.  I am going to have to try me some of that!


----------



## smokingrookie

Man those look good, I do some that are very similar and if you want a little crunch on the top melt some butter and mix with corn flakes and sprinke over the top, anyway looks great  Travis


----------



## kookie

Looks damn good....... My Aunt makes those hash browns that way all the time......Very good........ Nice looking ribs too......


----------



## seaham358

NICE RIBS....

Meat and Taters.... My kind of meal..  
Veggies... Who said to add Veggies to ruin this great meal...


----------



## walking dude

my thoughts exactly ..........hehehe


----------



## rockyb

I love ribs. They are my very favorite. Your cheesy casserole looks just like the recipe I posted a couple of weeks back called "potato casserole".  A friend had given the recipe to me after having it at her house and loving it.  I made it for the last pot luck at the clubhouse, with good reviews.


----------



## 3montes

That would be me... I will now slip away never to return to these pages again to lessen any further embarassment. My veggies and myself shall remain forever silent.


----------



## walking dude

LOLOLOL.........no don't.........there are alot of you out there......even some who like ASPARAGUS.........d88de looks away..............

but its a free place to promote veggies.........


----------



## desertlites

yupp yumm I have my own version also-I kick it with some peppers & mojo


----------



## policecom

I told you it looked good.  I ended up running out to the store and picking up the ingredients and throwing some in my smoker.  Yum they turned out great!  Thanks for the info


----------



## goobzilla

Good deal, glad you liked them!


----------



## shenk

Thanks for the recipe Goob, Im gonna have to try that. Looks great, ribs too.


----------



## seaham358

I guess Veggies have Rights too... Bring them back...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

Great lookin' qview!! Beautiful ribs!! Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## bigboofire

instead of cream of chicken try it with cream of celery, you won't be disappointed.


----------

